# Cite the code please



## jar546 (Feb 1, 2021)

What is the NEC violation number that applies?


----------



## e hilton (Feb 1, 2021)

I can’t wait to hear about this one.  Assuming the flex on the right is power in, flex on the left goes to another fixture?   Why doesn’t the ground wire continue out to the left?  Can blue smurf carry 120v. 

The black and white go out the top to the fixture. The white is pigtailed by the lower left connector, one to this fixture and one to the next. The incoming black has a wire nut connecting to the red for the next fixture ... but the black to this fixture is fed back from the downstream fixture? 
I see 2 mounting holes in the box, but no screws.  Don’t see anything holding the in or out flex or conduit to the ceiling.


----------



## jar546 (Feb 1, 2021)

Power comes IN from the EMT and out through the MC


----------



## jar546 (Feb 1, 2021)

This is way, way, way over Chris Kennedy's head because he is a Romex (NM) specialist only.


----------



## Joe.B (Feb 1, 2021)

300.10


----------



## jar546 (Feb 1, 2021)

Joe.B said:


> 300.10



Well that was easy!


----------



## e hilton (Feb 1, 2021)

jar546 said:


> Power comes IN from the EMT and out through the MC


EMT is on the leftt, correct?  I don’t see a ground wire in there.


----------



## Teeshot (Feb 1, 2021)

It is difficult to see in the pic, but the box would need to be properly secured/supported.


----------



## jar546 (Feb 1, 2021)

Teeshot said:


> It is difficult to see in the pic, but the box would need to be properly secured/supported.


That is an LED driver for a recessed light and is not required to be secured as it must be accessible to change through the hole in the drywall.


----------



## Teeshot (Feb 1, 2021)

Thanks for the clarification Jar. I have seen installation requirements state the following with regards to these: "Mount J-Box to a sturdy surface in a position where it can be easily located and accessed for servicing and troubleshooting". They also add language for grounding per local and national electrical codes.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 1, 2021)

jar546 said:


> This is way, way, way over Chris Kennedy's head because he is a Romex (NM) specialist only.


Your messing with a one sock sparky! He will probably say you put the Romex in his van!

I agree with Joe B, NEC 300.10, should be metal to metal connections.


----------



## e hilton (Feb 1, 2021)

jar546 said:


> it must be accessible to change through the hole in the drywall.


That works in theory.  But suppose you have a 6” hole for the fixture (i bet its smaller).  How are you going to reach up there with one hand, undo the connections, undo the conduit fittings, and pull the box down?


----------



## jar546 (Feb 2, 2021)

e hilton said:


> That works in theory.  But suppose you have a 6” hole for the fixture (i bet its smaller).  How are you going to reach up there with one hand, undo the connections, undo the conduit fittings, and pull the box down?


They are often a 3" hole and accessible because there must be enough slack to pull the box out of the hole.  This is one of the things I check at rough and then final when I have them show me they can pull some of the LED drivers out after they remove the pucks.


----------



## steveray (Feb 2, 2021)

e hilton said:


> EMT is on the leftt, correct?  I don’t see a ground wire in there.



This is what I was thinking....No EGC....250.whatever....


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 2, 2021)

e hilton, Wouldn't removing a CT from a ceiling grid system give you access?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 2, 2021)

*INHERENTLY PROTECTED* — luminaires that are intended for installation in direct contact with thermal insulation and combustible material, and are designed so that overheating conditions cannot be caused by overlamping or mislamping, are not thermally protected and are marked *“INHERENTLY PROTECTED.”*

Haven't seen that marked before, has it been around for very long?


----------



## e hilton (Feb 2, 2021)

Pcinspector1 said:


> e hilton, Wouldn't removing a CT from a ceiling grid system give you access?


Yes, but I can’t tell if that is ACT or sheetrock grid.  Looks like it might be ACT so for this example there is plenty of access, but if it was sheetrock ...


----------



## jar546 (Feb 2, 2021)

e hilton said:


> Yes, but I can’t tell if that is ACT or sheetrock grid.  Looks like it might be ACT so for this example there is plenty of access, but if it was sheetrock ...


It is sheetrock


----------

